# Swollen scrotum



## Lisajt (Jun 11, 2009)

I've not been on here for ages due to my ill health but I could really do with some advice please.

Monty, my 17 month old entire male chi has swollen scrotum.
I woke up this morning & was greeted by Monty who rolled over for his usual belly rubs & I noticed that his scrotum is noticeably swollen. I tried to have a look to see if there were any grazes or cuts on them but he was obviously in pain. I couldn't see any marks or obvious causes.
I'm hoping that it's just been caused by the dogs play fighting (we've also got a 5yr old shih-tzu girl & an almost 4 yr old chi boy)

I'm going to take him to the vets first thing tomorrow but in the meantime I'm so so worried! He's a mummy's boy and I hate the thought of him being in pain. 
I'm not really asking what could be wrong as I've researched it this morning, I just needed to tell someone who understands & knows the bond I've got with him.
Thanks for reading x


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Aw, poor baby. I hope he feels better soon. It's prolly hurting you more than it is him. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This may be a 'twisted tesicle' and that is a medical emergency. Hope he's better.


----------



## Lisajt (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you both. I'll let you know how it goes at the vets tomorrow.
He's sat with my dad at the moment having fuss so he's happy as he adores his grandad


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, poor boy. I hope the vet makes him feel better xox


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Any word on Monty's condition? Poor little guy, that sounds so uncomfortable.


----------



## Lisajt (Jun 11, 2009)

Took Monty to the vet this morning. The swelling had gone down slightly but I wanted to get him checked out.
When the vet examined him he found a very small wound just at the base of his scrotum & said it looked like he has been bitten by Foxy (Fluffy the shihtzu doesn't have many teeth left after an accident she had at Christmas) and Foxy was getting really rough when they were playing yesterday.
He had an antibiotic injection & I've just got to keep an eye on him.
He's not in nowhere near as much pain now & they have gone down more. The more they go down the easier it is to see the mark.
Thanks for listening to me panic & thank you for your concern. I really do appreciate it
Lisa x


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's what we're here for lovely. A problem shared is a problem halved and all that. I'm glad it was nothing serious and that he's on the mend.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Poor little guy, I'm glad it's nothing too serious.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Ouch, that is a mean place to bite somebody! Glad he is feeling better!


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------

